# 4th Ruger No. 1 On The Way



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

This one is a Boddington "Kudu" in 300 H&H. I believe only 250 were made in this caliber.

My first 300 H&H too.

Looking forward to playing with it.

Did I mention that I like guns? 


Tim


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

One for each hand and foot...pics please!

Matt


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice!

I've always liked the looks and feel of the No. 1, but I've never had one. Maybe one day.

And yes, pics are required!


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations 
Its nice to meet another no 1 fan brought home my third one today a 1A in 30-40 Krag it was love at first sight


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow doug51, the butt on that Krag is beautiful, especially the right side! Nicer than most!

This Kudu is in Georgia and won't be here until my check clears at the seller's bank.

It is not as nice (wood-wise) as some I've seen, but there are so few available for sale I just had to jump on this one. Actually, it wasn't advertised for sale, I had to put out a "Want to buy" ad to stir one up.

I will post a pic once I get it.

I already have several thousand 30 cal bullets on the bench, but had to scrounge up some brass. Have 100 Norma cases on the way (at 1.40/case delivered...ouch!).


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice looking rifle! I wanted a No.1 since they first came out, but Dad scoffed at the notion of hunting with a single-shot. I finally got one at a gun show a few years back, in 45-70 Govt. :thumb:
It immediately became my favorite rifle.


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the nice responds
Those are both great c alibers I'd love to get my hands on a 300 [email protected] its on my bucket list
I'm pretty fortunate there is a gun shop about 40 miles north of me that specializes in No 1's he usually has 20 or 30 on hand its kinda funny he only has 1 or 2 on the showroom the rest are in the backroom it took abit of nagging before he would let me back there I guess he finally decided I was worthy now as soon as I walk in the door its "hey come on back and see what I just got in" I just love it
Thanks again and keep on enjoying yours I'm looking forward to pics of that 300 [email protected]


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I would love to get a Ruger #1 International (Mannlicher stock) in 7x57 Mauser. I shot one about 12 years ago and it was one sweet rifle.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

doug51 said:


> I'm pretty fortunate there is a gun shop about 40 miles north of me that specializes in No 1's he usually has 20 or 30 on hand



You wouldn't be talking about the guy in Copperas Cove, would you? Sounds like him. I tried to buy his Kudu, but he had a fellow looking to buy the entire 5 gun set of Boddingtons that he has.


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> I would love to get a Ruger #1 International (Mannlicher stock) in 7x57 Mauser. I shot one about 12 years ago and it was one sweet rifle.


Amen brother Tim. That is another on my list. If I ever run into one for sale in a weak moment, I am bound to make my wife mad! Especially if it has nice wood.

I have a drop-dead gorgeous Kimber Classic Select Grade 308 with the AAA-grade French walnut upgrade. I am thinking about selling it and using the money to get another No 1. I love the Kimber, but there is something about the No 1. I can't get them out of my blood....it is an illness.


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Tim
The shop I'm talking about is in Hutchinson Minnesota its a small shop but he sure moves alot of firearms


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh my....I did it again.

Bought another No 1 today.

This one is a 1-H in 375 H&H. I sold my old 1-H in 375 about 10 years ago (sold my 458 too) and been pining for another 1-H ever since.

Found a nice one on Accurate Reloading and just could not resist.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5451078981/m/6171053691

Yes, I am still married. I sold a $1,600 Kimber to a buddy tonight to make up for having just spent $2,400 on two rifles, 300 H&H dies, more bullets, etc.

Two steps forward, one step back. It's the only way I know to roll and still stay married. 


Tim


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

SWEET
Really awesome wood on it
Great caliber
You the man tim!!!
I'm trying to hold myself to one a year, but its so hard
Looked at a no 1 in [email protected] they also had a 7x57 SRI.
Temptations Temptations
Come on power ball
Congratulations


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

The 375 H&H has been a favorite of mine since I bought my first one in 1987.

As a handloader, I can use it for pretty much whatever I want. I love popping deer with the 235gr Speer (66gr IMR 4895). No muss, no fuss. 

I didn't plan on this, but it's funny how I bought two of H&H's finest chamberings this week, the 30 Super and the .375.

Include my little 22 Hornet and between those three, there isn't much of any rifle work a man can't do.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've seen a No1, but didn't realize what it was. Now I know... and since I do, thanks so much ya'll for pointing out it comes in 7 Mauser... I've got a warm spot for those and a couple hands full of them... eerrrr.....

I may not be married if I start to seriously consider it.. 

Some nice looking buys tarbe. Since I don't know anything about these, what makes them such a favorite for you?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Since I don't know anything about these, what makes them such a favorite for you?


On the purely practical side, you can have a shorter, more handy rifle with any given barrel length, vs a bolt. Or you can (like in the case of this 300 H&H) have a 26 inch tube, take full advantage of the ballistic potential, yet still have a handy rifle.

Also, the No 1 in 375 weighs nearly a pound less than a M70 in 375 H&H.

On the not so practical side, I think the No 1, especially the 1-A, 1-S and 1-H variants with the Alex Henry forearm, are as close to a classic beauty as is made in America. I love the way they look, feel, carry, and shoot. Every now and then you find a No 1 with near exhibition grade walnut on it, too. So shopping No 1 rifles, you never know what you might find. Look at 500 Remington M700 BDL rifles and chances are they will be almost indistinguishable. No 1 rifles seem to be more like individuals.

Ruger has also seen fit to chamber the No 1 in some not so widely available calibers (like the 7/57 and the 300 H&H to name a couple). I am prone to liking somewhat non-standard stuff....

Then on the purely ideological side, I like the idea of hunting with a single shot. Something about the simplicity. And the falling block action has that "throwback" to it that appeals to me. 

I have not done all my hunting with single shots, but quite a bit. And I have never felt handicapped. 

I still have my M1A, so I am all for variety. But with #5 No 1 on the way, Ruger No 1 will certainly be the model of firearm that I have owned the most of over the last 45 years of gun ownership!


Tim


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It is a classic design.. and I'm all about the furniture.. I hate plastic guns.. Sounds like a couple good reasons.. I picked out a lot of the wood in our furniture when we had it built.. Something about finding the perfect grain... 

Hope I don't get hooked on a new one.. Gonna keep my eyes open for some when I'm out..


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Got an email today telling me the 300 H&H is on the way to Texas.

Wife and I are driving to San Antonio tomorrow morning to pick up the 375 H&H.

Ahhh, the simple pleasures in life! :gaptooth:


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dang tim almost had me in soft spot for 
Your right each one is a individual work of art


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry about that these big old fingers just have a hard time typing
What I meant to say is you almost had me in tears 
Your right each one is a individual work of art


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

The 375 is home. 300 should be here mid-next week.


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow that stock is beautiful one of the best I have seen
Really impressed with your loading bench 
So I'm curious what caliber are your other no 1s 
I have my 30-40 Krag, a 416 rem mag and a 6.5x55 which I'm truly in love with
But that's part of the reason I'm such a no 1 fan is the wide variety of calibers they come out with


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

doug51 said:


> Wow that stock is beautiful one of the best I have seen
> Really impressed with your loading bench
> So I'm curious what caliber are your other no 1s
> I have my 30-40 Krag, a 416 rem mag and a 6.5x55 which I'm truly in love with
> But that's part of the reason I'm such a no 1 fan is the wide variety of calibers they come out with




I have had two different 375 H&H Mags, two different 45-70, 458 Win Mag, and now the 300 H&H.

So I guess I have owned 6 different No 1 rifles, but only 4 different calibers and never more than 2 at a time.

My wife has me trained....I have never owned more than 15 guns and any one time! 

I checked the FedEx website and the 300 H&H is on the truck in Spring, TX, ready to deliver tomorrow to my FFL!

I spent some time at the bench tonight prepping some of the Norma 300 H&H cases. Looking forward to busting a few caps!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

doug51 said:


> Really impressed with your loading bench



The wall behind me is the crazy part of my loading room. 125 pounds of powder and 75,000 primers...not to mention several thousand loaded rounds of various rifle and pistol calibers, a pile of 22 ammo, mags, etc.

I can't wait to sell this house and build my retirement place in Missouri. I will have a "proper" loading and gun room...like my new hero Chuck has! Not the wimpy 8x10 thing I "suffer" with now! 

Kinda kidding. I am very fortunate to have the situation I have now. But like many folks, I am always looking to upgrade.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Doug

Meant to ask...are you going to load the traditional 220gr in the Krag? Or will you juice up the velocity a little and load a lighter bullet?

When I think 30-40 Krag, I think 220 grain bullets! It just seems like the Krag and long, heavy bullets go together like bread and butter!

I bought some 220gr Nosler Partitions recently. I bet they'd look nice in that Krag case.

Nice thing about the Partitions is the front half can be soft enough to expand at Krag velocity, while the partition ensure adequate penetration even when driven at magnum velocities.


----------



## doug51 (Apr 17, 2013)

Tim
I guess I haven't thought about it much I was thinking about playing with some 150 grain but I like your idea and I am a big partition fan that load would make some good bear medicine
Also I am going to try your 375 load I have a 375 Browning A bolt 
Right now all my reloading equipment is in box's I'm trying to finnish this place so I can get it on the market plan on moving to my land in Montana then ill kick my reloading in to high gear be nice to have a range right out my front door now I have to drive 20 miles to shoot
Thanks for the loads


----------



## Stanimals2 (Oct 26, 2013)

God love a number 1 I know I do !!!!!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Finally got the Kudu out to shoot.

First group at 100 meters below. Nosler 180gr Ballistic Tip. 0.715" center to center.


----------

